# Divac reuniting with Peja?



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I posted this in Lakers thread but wanted to know what you guys think, Its not major news but if Peja is dealt next year I think Lakers will be his new home. Maybe we could have a discussion about his future.

Kobi čuva Divca, Divac zove Peđu 

_*Heading says Kobe protects Divac, Divac calls Peja.*_










Basically says that. Kobe thinks that they would have been a better team if Vlade was not injuried and that he wants him to stay with La. "On je nešto posebno"- Hes something special. 

Above quote says that Vlade would like to take Peja to LA. And it says that if the Kings dont mind, Just give me the green light and ill deal with it. Divac joked around but in every joke there is some truth.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I can see this happening without a question.

I said it in that other thread. This would make the so called now rivalry even better. :yes:

Can you imagine Kobe and Peja???

Who can stop them??? :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't know if Vlade will be playing by time Peja becomes a free agent...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

S-Star said:


> I don't know if Vlade will be playing by time Peja becomes a free agent...


I don't think he has to though. 

He can be an assistant for the Lakers. :groucho:

Peja just want's Divac to be with him on whatever team he is. As a player, coach, trainer, whatever. Just be with him. That's what I think.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Lakers don't have anything worth trading for.

I'm all for reuniting then, but in Sacramento


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> The Lakers don't have anything worth trading for.
> 
> I'm all for reuniting then, but in Sacramento


:laugh:

But Divac wants to stay in LA. And he wants his former teammate with him. :groucho:

Not sure if it's going to happen but if Peja still doesn't want to be here I'm pretty sure it will happen. 

They can trade Kobe to us??? :whoknows: :laugh:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

maybe we should break Divac's knees :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dodigago said:


> maybe we should break Divac's knees :whoknows:


And how would that help? :laugh:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

There were 2 keys to Peja staying in Sac when Webber was traded:

1- Returning to beginning of last season for before the end of the regular season, which he has pretty much accomplished, even without any of the passing bigmen we accusing him of depending on

2- Show up for the playoffs. Everyone says he chokes, but I personally disagree, even though I have been critical of him. Remeber when Webber went down against Utah and Dallas (he hurt his back against Utah before he was out for the rest of the playoffs) and Peja Dominated against Utah, and played well enough to lead a much less talented team to game 7 against Dallas without home court. He did poorly last year because the entire team was out of whack. 

I'll bet he shows up this postseason, and is extend. For how much, given his inconsistancies, I can not say. Hopefully he and Divac can reunite here. Short of Kobe, who's, of course, not going anywhere, they don't really have anything to trade that's worth Peja, not even Odom.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> There were 2 keys to Peja staying in Sac when Webber was traded:
> 
> 1- Returning to beginning of last season for before the end of the regular season, which he has pretty much accomplished, even without any of the passing bigmen we accusing him of depending on
> 
> ...



Odom and picks wouldn't hurt, knowing that Peja doesn't want to sign up. But who knows. :whoknows:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

One thing that I haven't heard yet is that Peja want's to stay in Sactown. 

I need to hear it from his mouth to believe it. Otherwise it means that he wants out. Whether is next year or when his contract is up depends.

:whoknows:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I can see this happening without a question.
> 
> I said it in that other thread. This would make the so called now rivalry even better. :yes:
> 
> ...


I can imagine it...Kobe still chuckin' up 30+ shots a night while Peja's shot attempts go down as the year goes on. Who can stop them? Kobe's been stoping his current teammates--my money is on Kobe stoping Peja if they end up on the same team.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

^I totally agree, bruindre!!! :clap: Kobe will make Pedja have lesser attempts. That duel will looks great on paper but I think Kobe might hurt Pedja. Luckily, Pedja's a productive player that only needs lesser than 20 FGA and still have a good night!  Shaq is the player that needs someone like Pedja!



Peja Vu said:


> The Lakers don't have anything worth trading for.
> 
> I'm all for reuniting then, but in Sacramento


I agree...I hope they reunited in Sac!! 

Kobe's probably right...Lakers might have been a different team with Vlade. But I don't think their defense will improve though since Vlade's much older now and he hardly plays much D now adays. 

I've been reading/listening to the SacBee newspapers and Sac media these last few days and I haven't heard anything about Vlade wanting Pedja to go to LA until this thread. But I'm not surprise that Vlade wants Pedja to go to the Lakers. He is a Lakers and both he and Pedja are very good friends. I'm sure Kobe don't mind Pedja too. Kobe said last season in the NBA All-Star game that he thinks Pedja is the best shooter in NBA and throughout the whole rivalry, he have always like Pedja. Kobe even said that sometimes, he just loves to sit and watch Pedja shoot!  Maybe Kobe's convincing Vlade to bring Pedja to the Lakers too? 

I don't want to lose Pedja... who in Lakers will we get in place of Pedja? Can't be Kobe because of his big contract (plus I don't want Kobe in the Kings!). In the Kings offense, we need a good shooter like Pedja to come off screens and be able to make shot. Who in Lakers can to do other than Kobe? Kings and Lakers are also in the same division. I think probably after Bibby, Pedja is the next person that Geoff Petrie will not want to trade...especially how well Pedja has been playing these last few weeks. I also see Pedja improving too so this is probably not the best we've seen him.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I wouldnt mind too much if we get Odom, there first rounder this year, and another future first rounder

only if we turned around and traded Odom for Carlos Boozer


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Dodigago said:


> I wouldnt mind too much if we get Odom, there first rounder this year, and another future first rounder
> 
> only if we turned around and traded Odom for Carlos Boozer


That would be great. :yes:

Some nice picks and Boozer. :greatjob:

(Petrie do it!!!)


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Petrie wont do this, Peja is a superstar but without the superstar contract, hey we traded Webber , and he rips it up on the floor, i seem him happy now, he and Mobley talk to each other alot, Bibby is starting to talk to him, he will be here, Petrie wont let him go, he is a great shooter and can only get better, can you imagine the guy shooting 60% in a season ?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Petrie wont do this, Peja is a superstar but without the superstar contract, hey we traded Webber , and he rips it up on the floor, i seem him happy now, he and Mobley talk to each other alot, Bibby is starting to talk to him, he will be here, Petrie wont let him go, he is a great shooter and can only get better, can you imagine the guy shooting 60% in a season ?


Yeah, that would be great. Shooting 60%. :groucho:

Does anyone know whats the record for percentage shooting in the NBA for a season?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Yeah, that would be great. Shooting 60%. :groucho:
> 
> Does anyone know whats the record for percentage shooting in the NBA for a season?


Shaq is shooting 60% but then again he doesn't shoot from 25 ft.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Shaq is shooting 60% but then again he doesn't shoot from 25 ft.


Yeah, thats true but 70% of his shots are dunks so doesn't count. 

Maybe Oscar??


----------

